# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور لكلب البحر و هو يفترس بطريق صغير

## mohamed73

عالم الحيوان يقوم على الصراع و البقاء للاقوى و فى هذا *المقال* سترى احدى لحظات الصراع المثيرة للبقاء على قيد *الحياة* لكلب البحر و هو يفترس بطريق صغير الذى حاول الهرب و لكنه لم يستطع النجاة نقلا عن الدايلى ميل    
شاهد هذا البطريق الصغير فى اخر لحظات حياته فك كلب البحر القوى و هو يحاول ان يلتهمة فى *القطب الجنوبى*  و بالرغم من كونه حاول الهروب عبثا من فكيه التى تهددا باخذ حياته الا ان  كلب البحر انقض على قدمه ليمنعه من الهرب و يحظى بوجبة شهية من لحم طيور  البطاريق .   
البطاريق لا تنزل الى المياة الا عندما تنضج و صغارها يسمح لهم باللعب فى المياه الضحلة لتتعلم *السباحة*  بعيدا عن اعدائها الذين يريدون صيدها و لكن فى ظل لعب صغار البطاريق قد  ينزلق احدهم الى المياة العميق فلا تستطيع السباحة و العودة الى سطح البحر  فتصبح فريسة سهلة و لذيذة لكلاب البحر الذين ينصبون الكمائن لصيدهم حالما  يجدوهم بالقرب منهم فاولا يعملون على جعل طيور البطاريق الصغيرة تغوص بعيدا  عن المياة الضحلة حتى لا تستطيع السباحة و ينقضون عليها بحركة واحدة  لالتهامها .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

رائع والصوار مجنون

----------

